# arrgh what do we buy for baby?



## wishinguponastar (Jun 20, 2013)

baby will be 9 months when placed with us and apart from the obvious cot,pushchair,pram my mind has drawn a blank and cant think what we need to buy any advice welcome


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Our little pink will be 10 months so I'm trying to think what we have...

Highchair, bowls, plates, spoons, bottles, steriliser, formula milk, nappies, wipes, sponges, bath toys, Johnsons bath stuff, towels, fleece blankets, clothes, growbag, night light, baby monitor, toys and books, teething rings, mobile, carseat, toy tidies... Ummm, I've forgotten what else!!!   there's too much!


----------



## Chipmunk (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Other things I would suggest - baby monitor, mirror for the car so you can see the baby when you are driving, a play mat, interactive toys ( ones that make a noise, move, flash etc when the baby does something...just make sure they have a volume control and an off button!!) and lots of baby wipes!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it's mostly been covered! But interactive toys are fab - I recommend the vtech Splash and count penguin for bath time. It helped LO over her fear of our bath - she loved baths but not in our tub for a few weeks, it was sink baths for a while! Vtech toys are generally pretty great! My LO is BIG on fleecy blankets - primark do lovely soft ones for about £4. 

Only other suggestion would be to stock up now on calpol, Nelsons teething sachets (herbal granules to pop in the mouth which really help), a thermometer (we have the ear one by Braun), a grippy bath mat so LO doesn't slide around...ummm.....organix snacks are great, healthy and LOs seem to love them. We have a lovely brightly coloured animal cot mobile suspended from the ceiling which is a big hit - I think they have to go up high /not be used after a certain time in case babies pull bits off, choke etc.

Changing bag? My sister bought me one and I love it. Mine is a Babymoov. Pop- over bibs are fab as they can't pull them off.

Will let you know if anything else springs to mind....


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats woas - bibs and muslin squares and a steriliser is the only things I can think off that people haven't already said x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

just to add you can never have enough bibs, vests or wipes. Never! Stockpile wipes - we still go through loads and DS is now 2   
Dummies? Sippy cup (the basic tommee tippee one is great and cheap too).


Congratulations mummy!


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

There was a thread on this recently, does anyone remember where (too late/lazy to look!)


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

if the wee baby's are quite young i highly recommend a Jumparoo and Bumbo, though both are pretty expensive, they are defo worth every penny...


good luck girlies xxx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your little one

On the toy front a rain maker is brilliant, you can get them from most supermarkets or early learning, also I guess Amazon would sell them. They are pretty cheap and from my professional experience, babies love them. Might have different names depending on where you buy them but this is what they look like

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4691170544519332&pid=1.7&w=155&h=151&c=7&rs=1 (hope that works)

Also, try and get some wooden toys so your little one gets the chance to play with things that aren't plastic as they make a different type of noise and are therefore great for development.

Also, if your little one is sitting, then making up a treasure basket is a great idea. Treasure baskets are just a basket of natural objects, so include spoons, whisks, egg cups etc. Here's a link with some info http://www.treasurebaskets.org/.

Finally a personal favourite toy of mine that I think every child I have ever worked with has loved is a clickclack track. They are brilliant for sitting babies, through to young children. Sometimes Tesco's sell them near Christmas and they are a more reasonable price than the early learning one. I noticed Sainsburies had some the other day but I didn't look at the price. Here is a picture of what they look like http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/7a/5/AAAACw42_FAAAAAAAHpYxA.jpg?v=1255475369000

Hope this is useful x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of lovely ideas!  I think it's good to speak to the f/c and see what toys and clothes are coming with them before buying.  I have only just today bought the first item of clothing for Bladelet, 8 weeks after he was placed (oh, did get him some swim trunks sooner because he didn't have any).  Some people have got stuff for us and I've asked everyone to buy at least a size big.  He came with a full set of clothes which fit him fine, and I felt that keeping him in what he was familiar with would be sensible.  In any event, the weather's been so hot this summer that he's been in just his nappy or maybe a vest too for at least half of the last 8 weeks.

Wyxling on the other hand came with almost nothing that fit her and wasn't falling apart/filthy.  We pretty much had to buy a full wardrobe for her on placement.

Girls clothes are more fun though, to be fair.  Although boys stuff is definitely more fun.  Dinosaurs roar!  Rockets too!  Wyxling likes 'em too luckily.

Muslins are a must, although to be honest, I never seem to manage to get the baby to be sick on the muslin, always all over me and then wiping it off.  They're pretty good for red wine spills too.  Bladelet is in a permanent state of dribbly teething and the days he wears less than half a dozen bibs are few and far between.  Can't have enough.  Tommy Tippy do some nice dribble catcher ones which my s-i-l got for us.  I imagine they're expensive, but that you could find a less expensive variant, and they really do keep clothes much drier if you do want to keep 'em looking presentable for a bit while you're out and about.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

There's a baby event at Asda in the next couple of weeks I think. Might be an idea to leave it a few days!


----------

